# Last Game You Beat?



## EmulateLife (Jul 5, 2019)

I just beat Bloodstained Ritual of the Night on the Switch, I got 100%. Despite a few crashes I really enjoyed it. I would give it an 8.5. Probably the best kickstarter game I've ever played.


----------



## EmulateLife (Jul 7, 2019)

Nobody's ever beat a game on gbatemp? You guys need to get to work.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Jul 7, 2019)

Spider man PS4. Absolutely 10/10 game for me.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 7, 2019)

EmulateLife said:


> Nobody's ever beat a game on gbatemp?



Well.....I think we did, but I think there's another thread like this.


----------



## leon315 (Jul 7, 2019)

Beat Sekiro Twice. Going to beat it for 3rd time to get all achievements/trophies.


----------



## EmulateLife (Jul 7, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Well.....I think we did, but I think there's another thread like this.



o


----------



## Stwert (Jul 7, 2019)

Super Mario Odyssey. Then lost my save because I switched systems and my save backup isn’t working, so I have to start again. Not that I’ll mind that


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 7, 2019)

EmulateLife said:


> Nobody's ever beat a game on gbatemp? You guys need to get to work.


We don't have games on GBATemp, how can we beat one? 

The last game I beat was Super Mario Maker 2 Story mode.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 7, 2019)

Finished the story mode on SMM2 the other day, 100%'d the castle and finished all the missions and such. I was honestly surprised how decent the story mode was, I was expecting it to be pretty meh but the levels were nice and it was pretty well designed.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 7, 2019)

EmulateLife said:


> o


Not sure how you missed it, as it's a sticky in this section : https://gbatemp.net/threads/what-did-you-accomplish-in-gaming-today.332113/

That said : mine was steamworld dig 2...or perhaps minesweeper genius (I 100% that one). Next up will be guacamelee 2. I en recommend them all. :-)


----------



## EmulateLife (Jul 7, 2019)

Taleweaver said:


> Not sure how you missed it, as it's a sticky in this section : https://gbatemp.net/threads/what-did-you-accomplish-in-gaming-today.332113/
> 
> That said : mine was steamworld dig 2...or perhaps minesweeper genius (I 100% that one). Next up will be guacamelee 2. I en recommend them all. :-)



Sorry thats not the same thing. You can accomplish a million things in gaming but beating a game is beating a game.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 7, 2019)

EmulateLife said:


> Sorry thats not the same thing. You can accomplish a million things in gaming but beating a game is beating a game.


True... But I'd think most post beating a game more often than the million other things they could do in their game. ;-)


----------



## EmulateLife (Jul 7, 2019)

Taleweaver said:


> True... But I'd think most post beating a game more often than the million other things they could do in their game. ;-)



If you feel that way why did you post the last game you beat here? Christ.


----------



## Carro179 (Jul 7, 2019)

Last was Sonic Mania (Mania Mode), and going for Crypt of the Necrodancer. Awesome games both.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 7, 2019)

NieR:Automata, finished a couple days ago. Still haven't gotten 100% but I'm slowly getting there. It's an open world JRPG. The story is very deep and unique. The music is probably one of the best soundtracks I've heard in a while.
This fucking game will make you cry and feel like shit sometimes.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 7, 2019)

Finished Mario and Luigi Superstar Saga on the 3ds. The game was mega easy all the way through then the last boss kept kicking my butt. Came close to smashing my 3ds into a thousand pieces but eventually I did it lol.


----------



## EmulateLife (Jul 7, 2019)

98otiss said:


> NieR:Automata, finished a couple days ago. Still haven't gotten 100% but I'm slowly getting there. It's an open world JRPG. The story is very deep and unique. The music is probably one of the best soundtracks I've heard in a while.
> This fucking game will make you cry and feel like shit sometimes.



I beat that game a couple of months ago. Fantastic game.


----------



## ELY_M (Jul 7, 2019)

Super Mario Maker 2 Story mode.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jul 7, 2019)

Pokemon Flare (FireRed hack)


----------



## RaptorDMG (Jul 7, 2019)

I completed Half Life for the first time last week


----------



## Cyan (Jul 7, 2019)

last 100% completed, I guess Iconoclast.
now I'm playing games with either no ending (Dreams PS4, wipeout omega, steep), or without any possibility to reach 100% (Path of exile) but at least I can "beat" it. I'm 80% in the story.


----------



## MegaGenesis (Jul 7, 2019)

Just finished S-rank tournament on Naruto Shippuden Ninja Staorm Revolution on PC. Now just to unlock a few more characters. Cool game, but the fighting system is a bit bland, it just looks cool but its slow doesn't have much dept to it. I think the Ultimate Ninja series on PS2 was a better Naruto fighting game. 
Why i'm playing this game? I was just curious about the Storm series, so i got it for cheap on Steam.


----------



## jesterscourt (Jul 9, 2019)

Kingdom Hearts 3.


----------



## Fates-Blade-900 (Jul 9, 2019)

Fire Emblem: Genealogy of The Holy War, it was extremely hard to get to the ending, and took an extremely long time. Gameplay time for the record: 109:17+ (since I used save states and stuff.)


----------



## EmulateLife (Jul 14, 2019)

Castlevania Order of Ecclesia DS (injected on Wii U) 8.6/10 

After beating Bloodstained I wanted to beat the only Castle-Metroid-vania I hadn't beat. This was different as you go to a lot shorter areas but a lot more of them. However towards the end it's more of a traditional Castlevania game.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



RaptorDMG said:


> I completed Half Life for the first time last week



This is actually #1 on my list to beat now after Order of Ecclesia. I have played some of it I think I'm on level 6 or so. Only Half Life I haven't beaten.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Jul 16, 2019)

Brothers in Arms Hell's Highways it ran much better on the Xbox One then when I played it on PS3. Still a rough game.


----------



## Hardline (Nov 7, 2019)

Luigis *Mansion* 3


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 9, 2019)

My last completed game is a little mobile puzzler called inbento. Bought it because their previous game (golf peaks) was awesome. This one was merely 'very good', but still very worth playing if you like the genre.


----------



## supernintendo128 (Nov 12, 2019)

I beat Luigi's Mansion 3 last weekend. It was a delight from start to finish.


----------



## Hardline (Nov 21, 2019)

Resident evil Zero on switch
but i beat it on Gamecube too
great game.. i dont like the new game style like 5.6.7 mm..
I hope resident evil 3 nemesis come to switch


----------



## AtsuNii (Dec 5, 2019)

Right now it is Iron Snout on Xbox One, however, that will change soon I guess seeing that we might finish another game soon.


----------



## Uiaad (Dec 5, 2019)

Last game I finished 100% - Everything unlocked, nothing left to do - Enter the Gungeon. I was actually very disappointed that i'd finished it and there wasn't any more challenges left.



This was the from the last ETG steam I did but was before I had it completed 100%. To be honest I really miss the challenge this game offered.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 30, 2021)

Just finished my 4th game in April.

Persona Strikers PC (probably going to end up being my game of the year)
Gears 5 PC
Devil May Cry 5 PS4

and today finished The Medium PC


----------



## fvig2001 (Apr 30, 2021)

Danganronpa V3. Am currently working on Baldur's Gate EE (already did the expansion pack of Bg1)


----------



## Louse (Apr 30, 2021)

beat rez direct assault again2000000 with the 'freed' ending
finished ikaruga with like 5000 deaths
beat fnf sky mod with peanut bf ending
metroid zm on hard in too much time


----------



## DaFixer (May 11, 2021)

Xenoblade Chronicles Definitive Edition, i really like this game.
On the Wii is was also very good!


----------



## Deleted User (May 11, 2021)

DaFixer said:


> Xenoblade Chronicles Definitive Edition, i really like this game.
> On the Wii is was also very good!



Is that a hard game?


----------



## DaFixer (May 11, 2021)

JustJay said:


> Is that a hard game?


Not really, maybe to unlock everything.


----------



## Seliph (May 11, 2021)

Dark Souls 2! A bit wonky for sure, but still a great game. So many good and unique ideas were put into it that you don't see in any other soulsborne games. Graphically, many areas of the game still look gorgeous and I think the lore and themes of this game are super interesting, even when compared to other Dark Souls games. 

Gameplay-wise, Dark Souls 3 easily beats it, but Dark Souls 2 is a very fun little game that just needed a bit more polish and I think it could stand up to its sequel.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 11, 2021)

Celeste, amazing game, 9.9/10


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (May 13, 2021)

Ed Edd and Eddy The Mis-Edventures on GBA. It was fun. 


Scott_pilgrim said:


> Celeste, amazing game, 9.9/10


 Why 9.9? Why not the extra .1?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 13, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> Ed Edd and Eddy The Mis-Edventures on GBA. It was fun.
> Why 9.9? Why not the extra .1?


Giving a game a full 10 doesn't feel right


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (May 14, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Giving a game a full 10 doesn't feel right


nonsense


----------



## Chary (May 14, 2021)

Metal Gear Solid 1 and Twin Snakes. I'm glad I played 1 first, and while the PC version isn't perfect, it held up well. The game has aged beautifully too. It looks dated, but I think it works perfectly within its limitations for the era.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 14, 2021)

Hey, does solitaire count?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 18, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> nonsense


Idk what, but there's just one tiny thing holding Celeste off from being a 10 for me


----------

